# pink and white nose on a dennison barb



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got these 2 dennison barbs They both eat well But one seems to have a pink-white nose, It does not seem to affect it's activity in the tank. Should I be concerned ............... Ph 7.2 , no ammonia, no nitrite , slight nitrate.


----------

